# Neutering... Advantages? Disadvantages?



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello my fellow maltese parents  My dexter will be 6 months next month and the vet said i could go ahead and do it if I wanted to but I was wondering what were the pros and cons?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Please neuter.

You could wait a month or two until his baby teeth are mostly gone to make sure he doesn't have any retained teeth that will need pulled.... but please neuter.

The pros? You prevent puppies and a host of health problems.

The cons? ..... Go to your local shelter, they have a whole building full of cons.


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Aww thank you yeah I'm deff leaning more towards doing it but my dad feels bad for him going through and made think about it but you're right... By the way about how long do they teeth for? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Agree neuter and if you got your pup from a reputable breeder they would have had it part of their contract to protect their lineage. Boo was done between 8-9 months I believe. He had a straggler.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hopefully your breeder had a spay/neuter agreement in her contract so please check. If not, you should still neuter Dexter.

1. Neutered male dogs live 18% longer than un-neutered male dogs.

2. Male pets who are neutered eliminate their chances of getting testicular cancer, and it is thought they they have lowered rates of prostate cancer, as well.

3. Unneutered dogs are much more assertive and prone to urine-marking (lifting his leg) than neutered dogs.

4. Studies also show that most dogs bites involve dogs who are unaltered.

Read the entire article from the Humane Society here:

Why You Should Spay/Neuter Your Pet : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Please neuter. Your dad is projecting his feelings about it onto the dog.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> Please neuter. Your dad is projecting his feelings about it onto the dog.


:goodpost:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I had my only male puppy neutered at 5 or 6 months, but that was in 1996! There's been a trend towards waiting a little longer, at least with larger breeds, because of the way it may affect growth, especially of the legs. 

So I would say definitely neuter, but you might want to look further into the issue of when is best to do it.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

There are some total pros to not neutering! 
Like if your Maltese has made his Championship of showing! :aktion033:
That way you know he is a great example of the breed! 
And maybe a CGC (Canine Good Citizenship) too? 

Beyond that, all Malts should be spayed & neutered. 
I hope that helps a bit. :wub:

Were you thinking of showing your sweetie? 
All of us "pet" parents try to spay and neuter cause that is best for our fluffs. :heart:


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone great info as always! I will definitely neuter him I will have a consult with the vet... About how long do they teeth for?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

3. Unneutered dogs are much more assertive and prone to urine-marking (lifting his leg) than neutered dogs.

If no other reason but this one. You don't want a marker. And once the habit starts it's too late to have him neutered then. I have a friend that just neutered her 4 year old because she finally had enough of the marking, yes he still marks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> 3. Unneutered dogs are much more assertive and prone to urine-marking (lifting his leg) than neutered dogs.
> 
> If no other reason but this one. You don't want a marker. And once the habit starts it's too late to have him neutered then. I have a friend that just neutered her 4 year old because she finally had enough of the marking, yes he still marks.


I agree. That was the main reason I was hesitant to get a boy this time. 

Bailey started lifting his leg at four months old so he was neutered right at five months. He still marks everything outside, but is 100% housetrained inside. 

The downside of neutering him that young is that he had to have two baby teeth (upper canines) removed when he was eight months old.

With the boys it can be tricky to decide when to neuter. You don't want to wait too long as Izzy is right. Once they get into the habit of marking they often still do it after they are neutered.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My boy that was neutered at 5 or 6 months was perfectly puppy-pad trained ... for a while. He started marking at about age 3 after I brought another and somewhat larger dog into the home who bossed him around. She had no place else to go, so I kept the Nature's Miracle company in business. He still used the pads for "real" elimination, which was wonderful. But man did he leave messages about resenting certain other dogs, which was *not* wonderful!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am pro neuter/spay, however...

I have two male dogs. One was neutered at 6 months. He marks. So the whole neuter your dog so it doesn't mark, didn't apply in my case. My other male does not mark.

Some reasons to wait? Maybe this article and provide some insight:
Don't Make This Mistake When Scheduling Your Dog's Neutering Procedure

There are two sides to every story and I'm sure you'll hear tons of great reasons to neuter in this thread. If you don't want to neuter, ask your self why you don't want to neuter and if you don't neuter realize what a great responsibility it is.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mss said:


> My boy that was neutered at 5 or 6 months was perfectly puppy-pad trained ... for a while. He started marking at about age 3 after I brought another and somewhat larger dog into the home who bossed him around. She had no place else to go, so I kept the Nature's Miracle company in business. He still used the pads for "real" elimination, which was wonderful. But man did he leave messages about resenting certain other dogs, which was *not* wonderful!


That's one reason why Bailey will remain an only dog! I asked lots of SMer's with boys about marking before I decided to get a boy after I lost Lady. Everyone told me one boy alone would probably not mark and that marking is much more common in multiple dog household, especially when you have more than one male in your house.

I have heard lots of stories of Maltese and Yorkies who never marked inside starting after another dog visited their house.

I also walk Bailey several times a day around my neighborhood and he gets to mark to his heart's content. I think that helps a lot, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Most are through teething at about 6-8 months, but some have retained baby teeth that must be removed by surgery. Even if the baby teeth are still they, the Vet usually removes them at the time of neutering.

Am glad to hear that you will be neutering your little boy.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Dexter_themaltese said:


> Hello my fellow maltese parents  My dexter will be 6 months next month and the vet said i could go ahead and do it if I wanted to but I was wondering what were the pros and cons?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Before deciding when the best time is to neuter, you might want to read this : 

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

Personally I would not neuter a male dog before he is 1 year old. 
My first Maltese was neutered at 6 months. He never marked inside my house but marked at my daughter's house where other dogs where around.
Charlie was neutered at almost 1 year old. He does not mark inside my house but will mark anywhere else where other dogs are around.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of older threads that discuss the pros and cons of _*when*_ to neuter. I know it may feel time consuming to read through them, but in order to make a truly informed decision, you really need to. I would not neuter or spay before 1 year of age. Jett was not neutered or housetrained when I got him at 12 months and he knows not to mark in the house. It's a training issue, not a behaivoral issue associated with being or not being neutered. If you read the one link to veterinary behaviorist Patrica McConnell, you'll see she is also questioning the belief that unneutered males will be more dog on dog aggressive. Also, just as many females mark as males.

You will need to check your contract as to when your breeder states you need to neuter your little guy. Most breeders are open to negotiating the spay/neuter date if your decision is based on health reasons and you can tell them what your plan is to keep them safe and not able to roam until then.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/168386-breeder-spaying-less-than-12-weeks.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...er-recent-strong-views-spaying-neutering.html


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I definitely say neuter but read up and decide for yourself when is the best time. There is really no reason NOT to neuter him, plus that way when bonehead dog owners approach you and ask to use Dexter as a stud for their female (and they will!) you can politely decline with no counter argument from them. My guy was neutered at 9 months (he's a rescue). He does not mark in the house, but he's an only dog. I do think once they start marking in the house it would be really hard to get them to stop. And there's definitely no guarantee that neutering will prevent it but it doesn't hurt!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

StevieB said:


> I definitely say neuter but read up and decide for yourself when is the best time. There is really no reason NOT to neuter him, *plus that way when bonehead dog owners approach you and ask to use Dexter as a stud for their female (and they will!) you can politely decline with no counter argument from them.* My guy was neutered at 9 months (he's a rescue). He does not mark in the house, but he's an only dog. I do think once they start marking in the house it would be really hard to get them to stop. And there's definitely no guarantee that neutering will prevent it but it doesn't hurt!


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: You are so right, Celeta! People used to ask me if they could breed their male to my Lady who was obviously from a BYB not to mention diabetic, epileptic and a few other health issues!

I also had a neighbor ask me if Bailey wanted to "marry" her little Maltese who came from a BYB with no spay/neuter agreement. She wanted to have a wedding ceremony and everything! After I explained to her that Maltese are prone to complications during pregnancy and delivery because they are so small, she did have her Malt spayed.


----------

